# Samsung F8000



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Any one have the new Samsung Smart tv 55" F8000?
Have to say that I love this tv. The picture is absolutely awesome.
However there is one minor glitches that I'm asking Samsung to look into.
The electronic program guide is not functioning (EPG).
With my DTV genie HR34 I can see all my programming on screen after pressing the guide button on the Samsung remote.
But the channel I requested may be say 15 and it goes to 4177 !
Samsung had me try resetting up the tv but to no avail.
Any ideas on how to correct this ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

is your TV has OTA antenna connected ?


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

No over the air antenna is connected !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try it ; perhaps with diplexor, if you already connect OTA to the HR34


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> try it ; perhaps with diplexor, if you already connect OTA to the HR34


What? How would that do anything besides break MRV going to the RVU TV (and anything else...you cannot use a diplexer with DECAs in this system [without breaking everything...can't use a diplexer with C31s as they have no ethernet etc, but I'm sure you knew all that], and why would he add an OTA antenna...oh I don't even)



Gofastr said:


> Any one have the new Samsung Smart tv 55" F8000?
> Have to say that I love this tv. The picture is absolutely awesome.
> However there is one minor glitches that I'm asking Samsung to look into.
> The electronic program guide is not functioning (EPG).
> ...


Which remote are you using? The Samsung remote or the DirecTV Genie Remote (RC71) remote? If you have the latest firmware on the RVU you may have better luck with the Genie Remote if you're using the Samsung remote. Also look at this thread in the DirecTV forums:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/197851-samsung-smart-tvs-issuesdiscussion/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm talking about OTA antenna coax line !


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

And....explain. What would you need to diplex on that and how does that have anything to do with this question?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

he will have access to OTA stations w/out HR34, the TV will process PSIP and all EPG info will be there, on TV screen,independently


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> he will have access to OTA stations w/out HR34, the TV will process PSIP and all EPG info will be there, on TV screen,independently


OTA has absolutely nothing to do with what he's doing or trying to do.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I proposed merely alternative variant of getting OTA with EPG on his new smart TV set...


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm using the touch pad that came with the tv!


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Gofastr said:


> I'm using the touch pad that came with the tv!


Ahhh, that makes some sense as to why it may be acting all crazy (touch pad/virtual remote from the looks of it), just my speculation. That being said I don't have any suggestions on how to make it work properly (is there a factory reset on the remote? That may help) but if you go to DirecTV's website you can order a Genie Remote that should work quite well with it for $15+tax. That's the current remote used for all RVU TVs, both Sony and Samsung.


----------



## pgiammat (May 4, 2013)

I think I am having the same issue as the OP.

I have hooked up my Samsung F8000 series LED TV with my DirecTV HR34 via HDMI and am trying to use the Samsung control as a universal remote (with the IR blaster placed in front of the HR34). Did the Samsung setup for DirecTV Los Angeles (the area where I live) and it works, except for local channels.

If select a channel by number, it works. If I speak the channel number or draw the channel number, via the pad on the remote, it also works. The issue is when using the Samsung EPG. From the Samsung EPG, most channels tune correctly when selected, including premium channels, however local channels do not. I get my locals through DirecTV and do not use an OTA antenna. An example would be CBS which in our area is channel 2. It is listed twice in the Samsung EPG as channel 2 (once for the regular and once for the HD I presume). If I select either, It tries to tune to some 4-digit channel which does not exist. I also tried it from the west coast feed listing in the upper 300s and had the same result.

If there is a way to remap these channels through the Samsung TV or otherwise fix this, I am unable to figure it out.

Has anyone experienced this or have any ideas?


----------

